# Need Plow Mounting Help



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have an 87 Wrangler and I want to install a new plow on it. None of the plow makers sites show mountings for a Jeep of this age. How much different are the mounts from newer Wranglers from late 90s up?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Metro Lawn;910364 said:


> I have an 87 Wrangler and I want to install a new plow on it. None of the plow makers sites show mountings for a Jeep of this age. How much different are the mounts from newer Wranglers from late 90s up?


The frame rails are not the same width and obviously coils instead of springs so there will be a different bracket. Best bet is to alter a used mount if you can weld. You can try ebay for a used wrangler mount. If you lived closer I have something that would work.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

87 to 95 have the same frame. 97 up have a different frame. NO Jeep made in 96


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

John are you making a driveway rig? Keep us posted on the progress thanks!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks guys... btw sweet set up with that V on a Jeep... I would love that for all the downtown Detroit sidewalks we do


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

terrapro;910456 said:


> John are you making a driveway rig? Keep us posted on the progress thanks!


No, a bigger sidewalk rig for downtown


----------

